# Ipamorelin Dose?



## hdemmon446 (Feb 28, 2011)

Got some Ipamorelin that will arive in a few days and confused about all the different dose's and times that I've researched. I'm new to peptides, only have done Sermorelin from my dr. at 400mcg before bed ED and didn't really like it. I'm 5' 11 about 200lbs. I keep seeing a dose schedule of 100mcg, 3 times a day, morning, bedtime and either pre or post workout? What are the benefits of doing it pre or post and which is better? Thanks


----------



## hdemmon446 (Mar 1, 2011)

anyone? anyone?


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 1, 2011)

hdemmon446 said:


> anyone? anyone?


 I used to use 100mcgs per shot, but found for Ipam 200mcgs per shot was my sweet spot, dont run this solo, throw in some mod grf1-29 or a ghrh of your choice!


----------



## robniv (Mar 6, 2011)

Good advice. 200mcg together with GRF 1-29 modified (150mcg) before bed is good. If dosing three times a day (best routine) then take post work out as you want to add to the GH pulse you got from the work out.


----------



## Soujerz (Mar 30, 2014)

Old thread i know (LOL i'll probably get neg rep points for posting here)  

But just throwing this out there i have been using GHRP-2 + CJC-1295 NO DAC at   125mcg + 125mcg x3 daily (am, post workout, prebed)

The bed time dose makes me hungry an hour later ill raid the fridge, good when i was bulking but trying to trim down now so i am switch the bed time dose to 

125mcg CJC-1295 NO DAC + 500mcg IPAMORELIN   anyone have experience?


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ipamorelin doesn't make my test subject hungry the way GHRP2 does.  Make the switch. You'll only need 200mcg Ipamorelin though, not 500.


----------



## Soujerz (Mar 31, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> Ipamorelin doesn't make my test subject hungry the way GHRP2 does.  Make the switch. You'll only need 200mcg Ipamorelin though, not 500.




REally that little?  From what i've read IPAM gives a significantly smaller pulse of GH compared to GHRP-2 but the pulse is significantly longer than GHRP-2.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 1, 2014)

You can go higher if you'd like.  I just say 200 because I have been getting great results with my research at 200.  See what works best for you.


----------



## Soujerz (Apr 2, 2014)

As far as eating goes, I like to eat protein, fat, and veggies about and hour before bed.   Should i take the IPAMORELIN a half hour before my prebed meal?  Or should i take it an hour after my prebed meal?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 5, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> Old thread i know (LOL i'll probably get neg rep points for posting here)
> 
> But just throwing this out there i have been using GHRP-2 + CJC-1295 NO DAC at   125mcg + 125mcg x3 daily (am, post workout, prebed)
> 
> ...



This is a great approach and my fav. I prefer CJC-1295 DAC as my GHRH. Anyway use GHRP-2 through the day due to high gh spike and shorter active life. Then use a higher dose of Ipam before bed due to it's longer active life and no hunger increase. I have written articles on all 3 so I will post them up now if anyone is interested. Ipam is incredible when you boom dose it. I have gone as high as 1mg pre bed and that was amazing. I didn't do it for long though. But 500mcg is a nice amount to go with your GHRH of chose. 200mcg will still give great effects but I think Ipam truly shines when you go a bit higher. It is perfect pre bed


----------



## Soujerz (Apr 5, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> This is a great approach and my fav. I prefer CJC-1295 DAC as my GHRH. Anyway use GHRP-2 through the day due to high gh spike and shorter active life. Then use a higher dose of Ipam before bed due to it's longer active life and no hunger increase. I have written articles on all 3 so I will post them up now if anyone is interested. Ipam is incredible when you boom dose it. I have gone as high as 1mg pre bed and that was amazing. I didn't do it for long though. But 500mcg is a nice amount to go with your GHRH of chose. 200mcg will still give great effects but I think Ipam truly shines when you go a bit higher. It is perfect pre bed




I did 500mcg the first night and got really bad insomnia, so i lowered to 300mcg and no insomnia i will stay at this dose for a week then up to 400mcg see how things go, also post the articles or PM the link.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 6, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> I did 500mcg the first night and got really bad insomnia, so i lowered to 300mcg and no insomnia i will stay at this dose for a week then up to 400mcg see how things go, also post the articles or PM the link.



It was just a short article I wrote for a newsletter. It's in my thread 'Ipamorelin' on the first page. Thanks


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 6, 2014)

500mcg ipamorelin + 100mcg cjc1295 no DAC was proven through serum hgh blood work to increase serum hgh to 12.1 with a much longer sustained elevation that other gh peptides, up to 3 1/2 hours I believe.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 7, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> 500mcg ipamorelin + 100mcg cjc1295 no DAC was proven through serum hgh blood work to increase serum hgh to 12.1 with a much longer sustained elevation that other gh peptides, up to 3 1/2 hours I believe.



Exactly. I think it is worthwhile rotating GHRP's but there is a big place for Ipamorelin. Out of all the GHRP's I have used I feel best on Ipamorelin


----------



## Soujerz (Apr 7, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> 500mcg ipamorelin + 100mcg cjc1295 no DAC was proven through serum hgh blood work to increase serum hgh to 12.1 with a much longer sustained elevation that other gh peptides, up to 3 1/2 hours I believe.



this could explain why on certain nights i get only 5 1/2 hours sleep yet feel great in the AM


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 7, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> this could explain why on certain nights i get only 5 1/2 hours sleep yet feel great in the AM



Yes you will be in REM stage of sleep faster and longer when using Ipam


----------



## Soujerz (Apr 7, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Yes you will be in REM stage of sleep faster and longer when using Ipam




WOOHOO now to only figure out a way to make sure all my dreams are sex dreams with playboy bunnies.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 8, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> WOOHOO now to only figure out a way to make sure all my dreams are sex dreams with playboy bunnies.



2 hours of hardcore porn per bed usually helps with that


----------



## Soujerz (Apr 9, 2014)

One weird thing i noticed recently is while i get deep sleep i wake up about every 2-3 hours but i can easily fall right back asleep.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 10, 2014)

Did you take anything else such as pramipexole? As long as you fell straight back to sleep no real issues. Did you have any dreams? How did you feel when you woke up?


----------



## Soujerz (Apr 11, 2014)

No Prami, fell back to sleep easily, and did have dreams, i always wake up awesome refreshed like i had 8 hours of striaght sleep. This stuff is great in general regardless if you are trying to get the bodybuilding benefits IMO.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 11, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> No Prami, fell back to sleep easily, and did have dreams, i always wake up awesome refreshed like i had 8 hours of striaght sleep. This stuff is great in general regardless if you are trying to get the bodybuilding benefits IMO.



I agree. I think Ipamorelin would be great for most people not just bodybuilders. Good luck with your cycle I am excited to get mine... should be very soon


----------



## MJPSkwally (Apr 16, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> Old thread i know (LOL i'll probably get neg rep points for posting here)
> 
> But just throwing this out there i have been using GHRP-2 + CJC-1295 NO DAC at   125mcg + 125mcg x3 daily (am, post workout, prebed)
> 
> ...



I started Ipam/CJC-1295 NO DAC on April 7th.  I haven't had any issues with hunger (and I have a big appetite already.)  I'm taking 100mcg of each pre-workout and pre-bed.


----------



## Soujerz (Apr 16, 2014)

MJPSkwally said:


> I started Ipam/CJC-1295 NO DAC on April 7th.  I haven't had any issues with hunger (and I have a big appetite already.)  I'm taking 100mcg of each pre-workout and pre-bed.




From feedback thats a low dose, i am liking 400mcg IPAM + 100mcg CJC-1295 NO DAC, how are your results?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 17, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> From feedback thats a low dose, i am liking 400mcg IPAM + 100mcg CJC-1295 NO DAC, how are your results?



I agree. Obviously start as low as you can but 100mcg Ipam is very low. I would up to 200mcg and see how that goes.


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 19, 2014)

200mcg of Ipam is perfect. I also like to add the mod Grf.  I got some crazy good results from stacking ghrp6/mod-Grf. Serum GH levels in the 30s!


----------



## MJPSkwally (Apr 20, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> From feedback thats a low dose, i am liking 400mcg IPAM + 100mcg CJC-1295 NO DAC, how are your results?








I'm following the advice from the above video somewhat.  I'm also still at 25% bf so, I know I need to be focusing on my diet and cardio to make the real changes.  That said, I am definitely feeling improvements in my workout duration and recovery time even dosing Ipam at 100mcg pre workout and pre bed.  I'll stick to this dose for a year or so and make gradual changes.  

If i were to make a change however, it would be from NO DAC to DAC for my CJC1295.


----------



## MJPSkwally (Apr 20, 2014)

One quick question...are you guys cycling your peptides?  Or, cruising?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 20, 2014)

MJPSkwally said:


> One quick question...are you guys cycling your peptides?  Or, cruising?



I rotate and cycle. I wouldn't stay on 1 thing for a year. Like anything the body adapts (etc) so I feel breaks/rotation work for everything bodybuilding related (food choices, aas, peps etc).


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 20, 2014)

I only do research for as long as a particular study lasts, then move on to research something else, or put together and do more research again on a compound I like.  None have lasted a year


----------

